# Violenza sugli uomini



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

prendendo spunto da post di altri 3d posto questo che può anche far ridere ma è al pari del femmicidio che tanto si vuole combattere...
[h=3]Violenza sugli uomini: dati preoccupanti - Freeonline[/h]www.freeonline.org › Indice articoli › Societa‎


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

[h=3]Violenze in ambiente domestico - Uomini 3000[/h]www.*uomini*3000.it/182.htm‎


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

E' la violenza in genere che va combattuta non donne non uomini...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

A proposito di violenza sugli uomini vorrei scrivere un qualcosa che mi ha ferito. Capisco comunque i perchè e i percome della situazione, potrei anche asserire che è giusto così, nondimeno sono rimasto ferito.

Il foglio che si firma che va a dare un certo consenso all'aborto oppure no se il nascituro è down lo mette soltanto la madre. 

Chiuso argomento, diciamo che è stato semplicemente uno sfogo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Non si aprono i link. Comunque ne faccio a meno.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

www.ascoltopsicologico.it/site/articolo.asp?id_area=18&id...41...‎


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' la violenza in genere che va combattuta non donne non uomini...


qualcuno pensa che la violenza non vada combattuta?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> www.ascoltopsicologico.it/site/articolo.asp?id_area=18&id...41...‎


Questo si apre. Confermo che ne avrei potuto fare a meno.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si aprono i link. Comunque ne faccio a meno.



Non so perchè 
anche se non ti interessa appena posso cercherò di correggere il tutto 
è davvero interessante...
e a me interessa...e mi piace renderlo noto...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Vero

la mia ex migliore amica ogni tanto quando è troppo alterata glielo tira un gancio in faccia al marito


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Vero
> 
> la mia ex migliore amica ogni tanto quando è troppo alterata glielo tira un gancio in faccia al marito


fa bene , meglio prevenire.
prima che gli uomini diventino violenti...abbattiamoli noi!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Sorrido, sapete che la depressione post partum adesso colpisce anche gli uomini?

Si perchè adesso anche l'uomo comincia a far parte di quel gruppo chiamato famiglia atto a unificarsi e dedicare tempo. Quindi con i suoi pro e contro. Uhm...



Mi sa che nel lontano futuro chiederemo davvero la parità. Aò non scaldatevi scherzo soltanto. stavolta scherzo sul serio eh.  Anche se la notizia è vera.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A proposito di violenza sugli uomini vorrei scrivere un qualcosa che mi ha ferito. Capisco comunque i perchè e i percome della situazione, potrei anche asserire che è giusto così, nondimeno sono rimasto ferito.
> 
> Il foglio che si firma che va a dare un certo consenso all'aborto oppure no se il nascituro è down lo mette soltanto la madre.
> 
> Chiuso argomento, diciamo che è stato semplicemente uno sfogo.



Forse perchè certe anzi molte donne si ritrovano sole ...
Visto che tu consideri certe cose importanti e fai bene informati parlane a qualcuno magari certe cose si possono cambiare...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo si apre. Confermo che ne avrei potuto fare a meno.


Pazienza


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> qualcuno pensa che la violenza non vada combattuta?



Bhè non lo so ...
Ma sono personalmente molto irritata da come viene catalogata la violenza e cioè in base a sesso, razze , o quant'altro
e lo trovo ingiusto ...
Conosco almeno due uomini maltrattati che  si vergognano di parlare per non essere scherniti...
E non lo trovo giusto...neanche questo...
Come si spinge una donna ,Giustamente , a denunciare il fatto sarebbe giusto anche guardare l'altra faccia della medaglia...


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

la violenza in qualsiasi sua forma mi raccapriccia. 
L'aggressività in genere mi disgusta profondamente.
E chi picchia, indifferentemente uomo o donna che sia,è bannato dal mio universo.
Sono per la parcondicio. Non trovo differenze nel sesso del picchiatore e in quello del suonato.

Che vomito
:bleah:


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè non lo so ...
> Ma sono personalmente molto irritata da come viene catalogata la violenza e cioè in base a sesso, razze , o quant'altro
> e lo trovo ingiusto ...
> Conosco almeno due uomini maltrattati che  si vergognano di parlare per non essere scherniti...
> ...


tutelare donne non esclude certo attenzione per altro.
che c'entra?
forse stiamo parlando di numeri diversi


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutelare donne non esclude certo attenzione per altro.
> che c'entra?
> forse stiamo parlando di numeri diversi



A me sembra diverso
Ma comunque saranno punti di vista...


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me sembra diverso
> Ma comunque *saranno* punti di vista...


sono.
e anche questa pratica la possiamo archiviare


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono.
> e anche questa pratica la possiamo archiviare


archiviamola ...
posso andare a casa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fa bene , meglio prevenire.
> prima che gli uomini diventino violenti...abbattiamoli noi!



Hai ragione! Maledetti bastardi! Abbattiamoli!


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> archiviamola ...
> posso andare a casa?


prima chiudi bene il tred e stacca il contatore.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

assicurati che quintina non esca armata che mi pare in serata nervosa


----------



## Camomilla (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè non lo so ...
> Ma sono personalmente molto irritata da come viene catalogata la violenza e cioè in base a sesso, razze , o quant'altro
> e lo trovo ingiusto ...
> Conosco almeno due uomini maltrattati che  si vergognano di parlare per non essere scherniti...
> ...


maddai!!leggi i giornali guarda la tv...FEMMINICIDIO..hai presente?al massimo noi donne diamo due sberle se esasperate (se non siamo malate di mente)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> maddai!!leggi i giornali guarda la tv...FEMMINICIDIO..hai presente?al massimo noi donne diamo due sberle se esasperate (se non siamo malate di mente)



Un bel gancio in faccia! Il marito della mia ex migliore amica a volte si presentava con l'occhio nero!


----------



## Camomilla (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Un bel gancio in faccia! Il marito della mia ex migliore amica a volte si presentava con l'occhio nero!


E ssse vede che se lo meritava


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Un bel gancio in faccia! Il marito della mia ex migliore amica a volte si presentava con l'occhio nero!


Fatti dare lezioni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> E ssse vede che se lo meritava



Veramente no, poverino!!! Un sant'uomo tutto dedito alla famiglia! Pure Figo! E cancro!!! Ma senza palle e un po' noioso e lei ogni tanto diventa una pazza invasata e lo assale!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

Minchia.

Mi state facendo paura.
Sembrate degli uomini _peggio_.
Ma non sarebbe meglio imitare i loro megli invece che i loro peggi?

Vabbè.
Ciao Luna scusa, io vado.
Qui non entro più.
Finisce che menano pure me.


ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fatti dare lezioni.



E non posso! Non le parlo più! È la mia *ex *​migliore amica!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fatti dare lezioni.


E non posso! Non le parlo più! È la mia *ex*​ migliore amica!


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> E non posso! Non le parlo più! È la mia *ex *​migliore amica!


sempre peggio:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> maddai!!leggi i giornali guarda la tv...FEMMINICIDIO..hai presente?al massimo noi donne diamo due sberle se esasperate (se non siamo malate di mente)


non so se hai letto di quella ragazza che brucia il volto del suo ex ragazzo perché l'ha lasciata...
Ma poi ho ben presente ,credimi il femmicidio,vissuto in prima persona...
Ma non mi piace come ho già detto catalogare le violenze ...
Si parla molto spesso di femmicidio e molto meno spesso anzi quasi mai del contrario che avviene ...
e non mi riferisco alle sberle ...
Questo 3D è per sottolineare che la violenza non è solo diretta ad una categoria...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non so se hai letto di quella ragazza che brucia il volto del suo ex ragazzo perché l'ha lasciata...
> Ma poi ho ben presente ,credimi il femmicidio,vissuto in prima persona...
> Ma non mi piace come ho già detto catalogare le violenze ...
> Si parla molto spesso di femmicidio e molto meno spesso anzi quasi mai del contrario che avviene ...
> ...


La ex fidanzata di mio marito una volta gli spaccò un portacenere in testa mentre dormiva


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non so se hai letto di quella ragazza che brucia il volto del suo ex ragazzo perché l'ha lasciata...
> Ma poi ho ben presente ,credimi il femmicidio,vissuto in prima persona...
> Ma non mi piace come ho già detto catalogare le violenze ...
> Si parla molto spesso di femmicidio e molto meno spesso anzi quasi mai del contrario che avviene ...
> ...


non vorrei dirtelo ma tutti gli assassini o i violenti sono condannabili , non credo che nessuno lo neghi. ti pare?
 si parla troppo delle donne dici?
forse son tante


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Oh ma vi ricordate la Lorena Bobbit? Che mito!


----------



## Camomilla (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non so se hai letto di quella ragazza che brucia il volto del suo ex ragazzo perché l'ha lasciata...
> Ma poi ho ben presente ,credimi il femmicidio,vissuto in prima persona...
> Ma non mi piace come ho già detto catalogare le violenze ...
> Si parla molto spesso di femmicidio e molto meno spesso anzi quasi mai del contrario che avviene ...
> ...


QUELLA ragazza...un caso isolato quindi....E TUTTI QUEGLI UOMINI???Ti dirò...ho imparato a darle quando ho finito di prenderle,a buon intenditor


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> QUELLA ragazza...un caso isolato quindi....E TUTTI QUEGLI UOMINI???Ti dirò...ho imparato a darle quando ho finito di prenderle,a buon intenditor



Brava! Daje!

tanto le meritano sempre ste merde!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Oh ma vi ricordate la Lorena Bobbit? Che mito!


anche tu sei troppo violenta per me...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei dirtelo ma tutti gli assassini o i violenti sono condannabili , non credo che nessuno lo neghi. ti pare?
> si parla troppo delle donne dici?
> forse son tante



Sono tante?
sono troppe ...ma sono troppi anche tutti gli altri casi...
non parlavo di chi condanna e chi no...
non sono io che devo giudicare...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> QUELLA ragazza...un caso isolato quindi....E TUTTI QUEGLI UOMINI???Ti dirò...ho imparato a darle quando ho finito di prenderle,a buon intenditor


Non è isolato...
solo qualche giorno fa una donna e stata arrestata per aver picchiato il marito a calci e padellate ...
ridiamo...
ma ho già detto che è la violenza che odio non il sesso da cui proviene...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Brava! Daje!
> 
> tanto le meritano sempre ste merde!


o Madonna!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è isolato...
> solo qualche giorno fa una donna e stata arrestata per aver picchiato il marito a calci e padellate ...
> ridiamo...
> ma ho già detto che è la violenza che odio non il sesso da cui proviene...



A padellate?

io una volta ho tirato dei würstel in faccia al mio ex marito


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> E non posso! Non le parlo più! È la mia *ex*​ migliore amica!


E è ex per te o per lei?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> A padellate?
> 
> io una volta *ho tirato dei würstel in faccia al mio ex marit*o



questo si può fare, e anche sputare nei piatti.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> A padellate?
> 
> io una volta ho tirato dei würstel in faccia al mio ex marito


di pollo o vero suino?


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

la violenza è sempre orribile. ma è più raccapricciante quando chi la esercita è fisicamente più  grande e più forte di chi la subisce, uomo o donna che sia. di solito, forse, l'uomo è più forte della sua compagna.

in ogni caso, l'ex di matteo alzava le mani, e matteo non ne è uscito proprio bene. abbiamo raccolto cocci fino a tempi relativamente recenti.


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo si può fare, *e anche sputare nei piatti*.


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> la violenza è sempre orribile. ma* è più raccapricciante quando chi la esercita è fisicamente più  grande e più forte di chi la subisce, uomo o donna che sia.* di solito, forse, l'uomo è più forte della sua compagna.
> 
> in ogni caso, l'ex di matteo alzava le mani, e matteo non ne è uscito proprio bene. abbiamo raccolto cocci fino a tempi relativamente recenti.


Una volta un bambino di due anni mi ha dato una sberla. Condanno la violenza da qualunque parte provenga.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> :rotfl:


lo sai che è il mio cavallo di battaglia.
Chi era quello che si era preso malissimo perchè suggerivo di sputare nei piatti dei fedifraghi?

(bentornato. Ogni tanto ti si rivede )


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Non mi piace la violenza fisica da qualsiasi parte provenga


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi piace la violenza fisica da qualsiasi parte provenga


Pure psicologica. Bruttissimo chi dice tutto il tempo che non vali nulla. Ma è sempre meglio di un papagno. Chi ti denigra puoi mandarlo a quel paese, chi ti pesta hai paura che se te ne vai ti uccida. Lo so molto bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure psicologica. Bruttissimo chi dice tutto il tempo che non vali nulla. Ma è sempre meglio di un papagno. Chi ti denigra puoi mandarlo a quel paese, chi ti pesta hai paura che se te ne vai ti uccida. Lo so molto bene.


Si vero anche quella psicologica :up:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo sai che è il mio cavallo di battaglia.
> Chi era quello che si era preso malissimo perchè suggerivo di sputare nei piatti dei fedifraghi?
> 
> (bentornato. Ogni tanto ti si rivede )


Io comunque quando lavoravo in ristorante sputavo nei piatti di chi mi toccava il sedere ...
se proprio devo essere sincera ho fatto anche di peggio ...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta un bambino di due anni mi ha dato una sberla. Condanno la violenza da qualunque parte provenga.


Ed ero io quella volta travestito da bambino.
Anzi con quel travestimento sto proprio bene...ingannerei chiunque...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

[video=youtube;xar8K0sxwto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xar8K0sxwto[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

*Dedicato a Luna...*



[video=youtube;Zh-losRLYXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh-losRLYXg[/video]


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure psicologica. Bruttissimo chi dice tutto il tempo che non vali nulla. Ma è sempre meglio di un papagno. Chi ti denigra puoi mandarlo a quel paese, chi ti pesta hai paura che se te ne vai ti uccida. Lo so molto bene.


matteo quando si è deciso ad andarsene ha messo 500 km tra se l'ex (se no non ci saremmo mai conosciuti) ma in realtà, secondo me, lui non l'avrebbe mai cercato. era diventato violento perchè per lui la loro relazione era diventato un problema che andandosene matteo gli aveva risolto. questo è quello che penso io, non ci siamo confrontati su questo.

comunque era un bastardo.


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

non mi piace parlarne, divento anche sgrammaticato :blank:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Zh-losRLYXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh-losRLYXg[/video]



:rotfl:


----------



## Tebina (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io comunque quando lavoravo in ristorante* sputavo nei piatti di chi mi toccava il sedere *...
> se proprio devo essere sincera ho fatto anche di peggio ...


assolutamente condivisibile.
Come minimo tra l'altro.
Dovevano sperare nelle non mestruazioni anche.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> assolutamente condivisibile.
> Come minimo tra l'altro.
> Dovevano sperare nelle non mestruazioni anche.


sapessero  dove ho messo le fette di pane una volta:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> matteo quando si è deciso ad andarsene ha messo 500 km tra se l'ex (se no non ci saremmo mai conosciuti) ma in realtà, secondo me, lui non l'avrebbe mai cercato. era diventato violento perchè per lui la loro relazione era diventato un problema che andandosene matteo gli aveva risolto. questo è quello che penso io, non ci siamo confrontati su questo.
> 
> comunque era un bastardo.



Io ho fatto la stessa cosa. Me ne sono andata, ho cambiato città, perché era diventato impossibile restare li, me lo ritrovavo ovunque, anche alla Coop o nella segreteria, e comunque ha mollato il colpo solo quando gli ho detto che ero incinta. A quel punto è sparito. Anche se ogni tanto arrivavano messaggi del tipo "tanto nessuno ti amerà mai come ti ho amato io". Comunque la violenza psicologica è brutta, ve l'assicuro. Dirti che la tipa con cui scopa "viene col cazzo" quando sa benissimo che è tutta la vita che ti senti anormale perché tu non ci riesci... Beh è una cosa di una cattiveria estrema


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> matteo quando si è deciso ad andarsene ha messo 500 km tra se l'ex (se no non ci saremmo mai conosciuti) ma in realtà, secondo me, lui non l'avrebbe mai cercato. era diventato violento perchè per lui la loro relazione era diventato un problema che andandosene matteo gli aveva risolto. questo è quello che penso io, non ci siamo confrontati su questo.
> 
> comunque era un bastardo.


Meno male che ci sono tanti chilometri.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sapessero  dove ho messo le fette di pane una volta:rotfl:











tra le chiappe?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho fatto la stessa cosa. Me ne sono andata, ho cambiato città, perché era diventato impossibile restare li, me lo ritrovavo ovunque, anche alla Coop o nella segreteria, e comunque ha mollato il colpo solo quando gli ho detto che ero incinta. A quel punto è sparito. Anche se ogni tanto arrivavano messaggi del tipo "tanto nessuno ti amerà mai come ti ho amato io". Comunque la violenza psicologica è brutta, ve l'assicuro. *Dirti che la tipa con cui scopa "viene col cazzo" quando sa benissimo che è tutta la vita che ti senti anormale perché tu non ci riesci... Beh è una cosa di una cattiveria estrema*



Non detto proprio così, ma l'ho vissuto anche io. Sì, è bruttissimo.
Oltretutto lui sapeva bene anche che le mie difficoltà venivano probabilmente dalla violenza subita, quindi proprio gentiluomo eh :mrgreen:


(ps Quinti, ora lo sai vero che *un sacco* di donne non vengono se non stimolano il clitoride, vero? Sai che è normalissimo?)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non detto proprio così, ma l'ho vissuto anche io. Sì, è bruttissimo.
> Oltretutto lui sapeva bene anche che le mie difficoltà venivano probabilmente dalla violenza subita, quindi proprio gentiluomo eh :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> (ps Quinti, ora lo sai vero che *un sacco* di donne non vengono se non stimolano il clitoride, vero? Sai che è normalissimo?)



Anche secondo la mia psicologa non ci riesco per la violenza subita

lo so che tante donne non ci riescono, ma mi fa un male cane lo stesso se me lo dicono


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho fatto la stessa cosa. Me ne sono andata, ho cambiato città, perché era diventato impossibile restare li, me lo ritrovavo ovunque, anche alla Coop o nella segreteria, e comunque ha mollato il colpo solo quando gli ho detto che ero incinta. A quel punto è sparito. Anche se ogni tanto arrivavano messaggi del tipo "tanto nessuno ti amerà mai come ti ho amato io". Comunque la violenza psicologica è brutta, ve l'assicuro. Dirti che la tipa con cui scopa "viene col cazzo" quando sa benissimo che è tutta la vita che ti senti anormale perché tu non ci riesci... Beh è una cosa di una cattiveria estrema


A parte che avresti dovuto rispondere :"merita l'Oscar", ricordatelo adesso che fa quello pentito.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Anche secondo la mia psicologa non ci riesco per la violenza subita
> 
> lo so che tante donne non ci riescono, _ma mi fa un male cane lo stesso se me lo dicono_



Questo poco ma sicuro.

Però... davvero, sono riuscita a liberarmi di quel senso di... fallimento? Inadeguatezza? Anormalità? che sentivo quando pensavo all'incapacità di raggiungere l'orgasmo vaginale.
Adesso mi sento addirittura cretina ad aver perso tanto tempo a stare male per quello...
E' successo da un giorno all'altro... a un certo punto non è stato più importante... è meraviglioso essersi liberate di quella roba...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tra le chiappe?


no
ma raccontarlo mi fa troppo schifo...
peró quando lo fai e poi guardi ti fai certe risate ...
Che neanche con MasterCard  ...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo poco ma sicuro.
> 
> Però... davvero, sono riuscita a liberarmi di quel senso di... fallimento? Inadeguatezza? Anormalità? che sentivo quando pensavo all'incapacità di raggiungere l'orgasmo vaginale.
> Adesso mi sento addirittura cretina ad aver perso tanto tempo a stare male per quello...
> E' successo da un giorno all'altro... a un certo punto non è stato più importante... è meraviglioso essersi liberate di quella roba...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo poco ma sicuro.
> 
> Però... davvero, sono riuscita a liberarmi di quel senso di... fallimento? Inadeguatezza? Anormalità? che sentivo quando pensavo all'incapacità di raggiungere l'orgasmo vaginale.
> Adesso mi sento addirittura cretina ad aver perso tanto tempo a stare male per quello...
> E' successo da un giorno all'altro... a un certo punto non è stato più importante... è meraviglioso essersi liberate di quella roba...


Io invece me la meno ancora adesso un casino. E riesco a venire solo se decido di volerci provare. Altrimenti non ci provo nemmeno.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no
> ma raccontarlo mi fa troppo schifo...
> peró quando lo fai e poi guardi ti fai certe risate ...
> Che neanche con MasterCard  ...:rotfl:



mi fido sulla parola

:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io invece me la meno ancora adesso un casino. E riesco a venire solo se decido di volerci provare. Altrimenti non ci provo nemmeno.



Ma non sta menartela...prova con la paperetta...funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non sta menartela...prova con la paperetta...funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


Quale paperetta?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Quale paperetta?


Ma che smemorata che sei...
Ma se te l'ho fatta vedere l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti...
Allora che ne dici una mattana io te e...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io invece me la meno ancora adesso un casino. E riesco a venire solo se decido di volerci provare. Altrimenti non ci provo nemmeno.



Ricordo, riconosco, capisco...

Mi piacerebbe che esistesse un trucco, un segreto da rivelarti per fregartene. 
Purtroppo non c'è.
So quale è stato il mio percorso, vorrei poterti dare una metà della mia raggiunta serenità (solo quella che riguarda il fregarmene degli orgasmi vaginali, per il resto non faresti un buon affare :mrgreen

Cmq almeno ripetiti che siamo in buona e numerosa compagnia... siamo tantissimissime... mica ti senti sminuita perchè hai i capelli di un colore piuttosto che di un altro no?

(cretina che sono... cerco di dirti queste banalità quando mi ci sono rivoltata per anni anche io come un maiale nel fango nel sentirmi una cacca per questa mancanza, pensando fosse una mancanza, una cicatrice... ma almeno nel mio caso, ho capito che non era una cicatrice. Non veniva da quello. Quello aveva fatto altri danni. Ma i miei orgasmi sono così perchè sono fatta così, punto e basta. E non sono di secondo ordine. Sono fantastici. )


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che smemorata che sei...
> Ma se te l'ho fatta vedere l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti...
> Allora che ne dici una mattana io te e...:mrgreen:


Ma la paperetta non me la ricordo, giuro!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ricordo, riconosco, capisco...
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che esistesse un trucco, un segreto da rivelarti per fregartene.
> Purtroppo non c'è.
> ...



Dobbiamo vederci assolutamente


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Dobbiamo vederci assolutamente



Sì.

Mi spiace per l'altra volta...

Cmq, se vogliamo continuare a parlare dei nostri orgasmi che ne dici di spostarci?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io invece me la meno ancora adesso un casino. E riesco a venire solo se decido di volerci provare. Altrimenti non ci provo nemmeno.


Però basta leggere master & Johnson o http://www.amazon.it/sessualità-led...125I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324063976&sr=8-1


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Mi spiace per l'altra volta...
> 
> Cmq, se vogliamo continuare a parlare dei nostri orgasmi che ne dici di spostarci?



Dove andiamo?
dove siamo?
chi siamo?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Dove andiamo?
> dove siamo?
> chi siamo?


:rotfl:

Bè mi sono lasciata trasportare, ma i misteri di come si sono evoluti i miei orgasmi, seppure questo sia un forum libero, insomma... bè... dai, non è che è proprio un argomento che mi piace trattare così.
Dai.
No?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Mi spiace per l'altra volta...
> 
> Cmq, se vogliamo continuare a parlare dei nostri orgasmi che ne dici di spostarci?


Apriamo un sondaggio? Ovviamente sulla percezione. Tutti gli orgasmi sono clitoridei.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apriamo un sondaggio? Ovviamente sulla percezione. Tutti gli orgasmi sono clitoridei.



Dici? Eppure pare che ci siano donne che godono col cazzo e basta, senza stimolazione. E addirittura donne che hanno orgasmi continui per venti minuti senza sosta. E urlano come indemoniate. Io non ci credevo ma mi è stato detto da uno che l'ha provato in prima persona


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apriamo un sondaggio? Ovviamente sulla percezione. Tutti gli orgasmi sono clitoridei.



Ma il fatto che alcune donne riescano a venire senza stimolare il clitoride -e sono i cosiddetti orgasmi vaginali- "pesa".

Sono pesi che arrivano da chissà dove.
Mi ricordo anche alcuni libri, in cui l'autore -maschi- chiaramente valutava come fredde le donne che non riuscivano a venire in contemporanea col loro uomo. Poco passionali. Poco innamorate.
Tanto per fare un esempio.
E altri testi dove gli uomini si vantavano di riuscire a fare venire le loro donne solo col pene. 
O si vantavano della passionalità delle loro donne che, appunto, venivano senza toccarsi.

Il significato che si dà all'orgasmo può essere pesantissimo.
Soprattutto per chi si deve ricostruire la propria sessualità dopo brutti incontri, e con la testa piena di cazzate.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che alcune donne riescano a venire senza stimolare il clitoride -e sono i cosiddetti orgasmi vaginali- "pesa".
> 
> Sono pesi che arrivano da chissà dove.
> Mi ricordo anche alcuni libri, in cui l'autore -maschi- chiaramente valutava come fredde le donne che non riuscivano a venire in contemporanea col loro uomo. Poco passionali. Poco innamorate.
> ...


Vero Nau

e chi lo sa e te lo rinfaccia o lo usa come arma per ferirti è solo una grandissima MERDA!!!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Dici? Eppure pare che ci siano donne che godono col cazzo e basta, senza stimolazione. E addirittura donne che hanno orgasmi continui per venti minuti senza sosta. E urlano come indemoniate. Io non ci credevo ma mi è stato detto da uno che l'ha provato in prima persona





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che alcune donne riescano a venire senza stimolare il clitoride -e sono i cosiddetti orgasmi vaginali- "pesa".
> 
> Sono pesi che arrivano da chissà dove.
> Mi ricordo anche alcuni libri, in cui l'autore -maschi- chiaramente valutava come fredde le donne che non riuscivano a venire in contemporanea col loro uomo. Poco passionali. Poco innamorate.
> ...


Chi ha studiato la cosa (e vale più dei racconti di un Don Giovanni della mutua) dice che chi ha la percezione di non stimolare il clitoride è perché viene stimolato indirettamente dalla posizione o è stato stimolato nei preliminari.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Però sapete una cosa? Io a volte vengo quando mi fanno i massaggi. Mi è successo almeno 6-7 volte. E mica mi stimolano il clitoride. Massaggi alla gambe... Stranissima sta roba!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Però sapete una cosa? Io a volte vengo quando mi fanno i massaggi. Mi è successo almeno 6-7 volte. E mica mi stimolano il clitoride. Massaggi alla gambe... Stranissima sta roba!


Io mi addormento. Devo cambiare massaggiatrice. O è un massaggiatore? Mandami in MP l'indirizzo. Non sarà quello di Samantha?:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Però sapete una cosa? Io a volte vengo quando mi fanno i massaggi. Mi è successo almeno 6-7 volte. E mica mi stimolano il clitoride. Massaggi alla gambe... Stranissima sta roba!



Strana sì. Secondo me perchè ti rilassi.
Non pensi "ma verrò stavolta? ci riesco? non ci riesco?"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi addormento. Devo cambiare massaggiatrice. O è un massaggiatore? Mandami in MP l'indirizzo. Non sarà quello di Samantha?:carneval:


Ma mi è successo con diversi massaggiatori. Uomini o donne. È davvero strano. Però bello. Solo che mi vergogno e quindi non faccio ah ahh ahhh come farei di solito. Sto zitta ma mi batte il cuore fortissimo


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

Vado a nanna belle donne.

Nite nite!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vado a nanna belle donne.
> 
> Nite nite!


Sleep tight xxx


----------



## passante (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho fatto la stessa cosa. Me ne sono andata, ho cambiato città, perché era diventato impossibile restare li, me lo ritrovavo ovunque, anche alla Coop o nella segreteria, e comunque ha mollato il colpo solo quando gli ho detto che ero incinta. A quel punto è sparito. Anche se ogni tanto arrivavano messaggi del tipo "tanto nessuno ti amerà mai come ti ho amato io". Comunque la violenza psicologica è brutta, ve l'assicuro. Dirti che la tipa con cui scopa "viene col cazzo" quando sa benissimo che è tutta la vita che ti senti anormale perché tu non ci riesci... Beh è una cosa di una cattiveria estrema


negli ultimi tempi (ma forse anche nei primi) aveva problemi di erezione. tieni conto che era un alcolista e anche un cocainomane. comunque dava la colpa al mio ragazzo, lo umiliava dicendo che invece gli altri si che sapevano farci e mi sa che umiliare e alzare la mani, alla fine, era rimasto il suo modo per eccitarsi. non ci penso volentieri.
la cattiveria estrema stava nelle parole, nei gesti (matteo ha più di una cicatrice) ma anche nella relazione in cui si collocavano: il mio ragazzo era fuori casa, si manteneva e studiava, era lontano da tutti, era molto giovane e lui gli si era fatto vicino, vicinissimo, gli si era reso importante, gli diceva a sua volta che non avrebbe potuto vivere senza di lui, che lui, il mio ragazzo, era tutta la sua vita... e poi dentro a questa relazione in cui lo faceva sentire felice, le pugnalate alla schiena, sadiche. credo che per lui sia stato difficile allontanarsi fino a che il male che riceveva da lui ha davvero superato ogni bene (o parvenza di bene). prima credo che fosse come intrappolato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> negli ultimi tempi (ma forse anche nei primi) aveva problemi di erezione. tieni conto che era un alcolista e anche un cocainomane. comunque dava la colpa al mio ragazzo, lo umiliava dicendo che invece gli altri si che sapevano farci e mi sa che umiliare e alzare la mani, alla fine, era rimasto il suo modo per eccitarsi. non ci penso volentieri.
> la cattiveria estrema stava nelle parole, nei gesti (matteo ha più di una cicatrice) ma anche nella relazione in cui si collocavano: il mio ragazzo era fuori casa, si manteneva e studiava, era lontano da tutti, era molto giovane e lui gli si era fatto vicino, vicinissimo, gli si era reso importante, gli diceva a sua volta che non avrebbe potuto vivere senza di lui, che lui, il mio ragazzo, era tutta la sua vita... e poi dentro a questa relazione in cui lo faceva sentire felice, le pugnalate alla schiena, sadiche. credo che per lui sia stato difficile allontanarsi fino a che il male che riceveva da lui ha davvero superato ogni bene (o parvenza di bene). prima credo che fosse come intrappolato.


I meccanismi come si somigliano :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> negli ultimi tempi (ma forse anche nei primi) aveva problemi di erezione. tieni conto che era un alcolista e anche un cocainomane. comunque dava la colpa al mio ragazzo, lo umiliava dicendo che invece gli altri si che sapevano farci e mi sa che umiliare e alzare la mani, alla fine, era rimasto il suo modo per eccitarsi. non ci penso volentieri.
> la cattiveria estrema stava nelle parole, nei gesti (matteo ha più di una cicatrice) ma anche nella relazione in cui si collocavano: il mio ragazzo era fuori casa, si manteneva e studiava, era lontano da tutti, era molto giovane e lui gli si era fatto vicino, vicinissimo, gli si era reso importante, gli diceva a sua volta che non avrebbe potuto vivere senza di lui, che lui, il mio ragazzo, era tutta la sua vita... e poi dentro a questa relazione in cui lo faceva sentire felice, le pugnalate alla schiena, sadiche. credo che per lui sia stato difficile allontanarsi fino a che il male che riceveva da lui ha davvero superato ogni bene (o parvenza di bene). prima credo che fosse come intrappolato.


Mi sembra di rileggere la mia storia


----------



## passante (7 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I meccanismi come si somigliano :unhappy::unhappy:





quintina ha detto:


> Mi sembra di rileggere la mia storia


non volevo far rattristare nessuno.è che è una cosa a cui ho pensato spesso, e che mi torna nei pensieri, o mi lascia a volte dei punti interrogativi di fronte a matteo perchè so che fa parte, in qualche maniera, di lui stesso, ma non ho quasi mai occasione di parlarne. anzi mai, perchè sono fatti di matteo non miei.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> non volevo far rattristare nessuno.è che è una cosa a cui ho pensato spesso, e che mi torna nei pensieri, o mi lascia a volte dei punti interrogativi di fronte a matteo perchè so che fa parte, in qualche maniera, di lui stesso, ma non ho quasi mai occasione di parlarne. anzi mai, perchè sono fatti di matteo non miei.


Credo che possa capitare a tutti in certe fasi della vita di poter cadere in meccanismi di dipendenza con persone che proprio cecano quel tipo di rapporto. Grave è ricascarci ritrovarsi in altri rapporti simili.


----------



## passante (7 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che possa capitare a tutti in certe fasi della vita di poter cadere in meccanismi di dipendenza con persone che proprio cecano quel tipo di rapporto. Grave è ricascarci ritrovarsi in altri rapporti simili.


il nostro rapporto non ha niente a che vedere. rimane però in lui (anche se negli anni è moltissimo cambiato) una certa e in qualche modo profonda mancanza di fiducia in se stesso, un'incapacità a vedersi e riconoscersi per quello che vale, per quanto è bello (non solo fisicamente, ovviamente), un pudore a mostrarsi per ciò che è che non ha motivo di essere...

ma ora è ora di dormire :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> il nostro rapporto non ha niente a che vedere. rimane però in lui (anche se negli anni è moltissimo cambiato) una certa e in qualche modo profonda mancanza di fiducia in se stesso, un'incapacità a vedersi e riconoscersi per quello che vale, per quanto è bello (non solo fisicamente, ovviamente), un pudore a mostrarsi per ciò che è che non ha motivo di essere...
> 
> ma ora è ora di dormire :smile:


Forse quella mancanza di fiducia c'era già prima (come in tutti, soprattutto da giovani) e quell'esperienza gliel'ha "fissata" e farà più fatica di altri a superarla. --------notte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> il nostro rapporto non ha niente a che vedere. rimane però in lui (anche se negli anni è moltissimo cambiato) una certa e in qualche modo profonda mancanza di fiducia in se stesso, un'incapacità a vedersi e riconoscersi per quello che vale, per quanto è bello (non solo fisicamente, ovviamente), un pudore a mostrarsi per ciò che è che non ha motivo di essere...
> 
> ma ora è ora di dormire :smile:



Anche a me ha lasciato tutto questo. Mancanza di fiducia in me stessa. Reazioni assurde e irrazionali quando mi prende questo senso di inferiorità rispetto agli altri (ma soprattutto alle altre). E basta pochissimo per farlo riemergere.


----------



## passante (7 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse quella mancanza di fiducia c'era già prima (come in tutti, soprattutto da giovani) e quell'esperienza gliel'ha "fissata" e farà più fatica di altri a superarla. --------notte



sì probabilmente è così, è andato proprio a buttare sale su ferite già aperte che se no, magari, con una vita "normale" si sarebbero richiuse da sole. è che ormai sono passati  tanti anni... 



quintina ha detto:


> Anche a me ha lasciato tutto questo. Mancanza di fiducia in me stessa. Reazioni assurde e irrazionali quando mi prende questo senso di inferiorità rispetto agli altri (ma soprattutto alle altre). E basta pochissimo per farlo riemergere.


la cosa che mi colpisce di più, che a volte mi lascia senza parole. mi disarma, in questi momenti è la discrepanza tra ciò che lui è, che vedo io e che vedono gli altri, e il modo in cui lui vede se stesso.
 mi aveva colpito (non sapevo niente) la prima volta che siamo stati a letto insieme perchè aveva questa timidezza questa... non sapevo come definirla, allora, adesso potrei dire che aveva come una paura di non piacere,per come era o per quello che poteva fare. e comunque sì, mi faceva tenerezza e anche mi piaceva in qualche modo, ma mi era così strana, un po' perchè io avevo, e col tempo un po' gli ho portato, un modo gioioso, libero, leggero di vivere il corpo e il sesso, e poi perchè non ci  trovavo nessun senso: non era un ragazzino,non era alle prime esperienze, aveva (ha) un aspetto fisico splendido, mi piaceva moltissimo e lo sapeva... poi quando tempo dopo, dopo un po' che stavamo assieme, mi ha detto una cosa come che non pensava che potesse essere così bello ho capito che doveva proprio arrivare da esperienze disastrose perchè va bene la presunzione (che un po' ce l'ho sempre anche avuta), ma insomma... ma poi in questo si è rasserenato abbastanza presto, è nel resto che a volte si ritrova a far fatica, secondo me.


----------



## passante (7 Giugno 2013)

bon vi chiedo scusa, dico che non mi piace parlarne, ma evidentemente ne ho bisogno. buona giornata e buon lavoro.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sì probabilmente è così, è andato proprio a buttare sale su ferite già aperte che se no, magari, con una vita "normale" si sarebbero richiuse da sole. è che ormai sono passati  tanti anni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bello leggerti. brutto leggere quello che è successo a Matteo, ma l'amore che ne esce fuori da tutto quello che scrivi è f.a.n.t.a.s.t.i.c.o.


PS Ho letto anche la sgrammaticatura, minchia esiste "sgrammaticatura" !!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2013)

*Passante*



passante ha detto:


> sì probabilmente è così, è andato proprio a buttare sale su ferite già aperte che se no, magari, con una vita "normale" si sarebbero richiuse da sole. è che ormai sono passati tanti anni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spesso dico che c'è sempre troppa differenza fra quello che uno pensa di essere e quello che realmente è!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

senza nulla togliere al discorso di Passante io tornerei a leggere degli orgasmi di Nausica e Quintina :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> senza nulla togliere al discorso di Passante io tornerei a leggere degli orgasmi di Nausica e Quintina :mrgreen::mrgreen:



auhahauaahaaaahahahaahaah.

Ecco dai un contributo, scrivigli se hai avuto esperienze in merito e cosa hai fatto tu.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhahauaahaaaahahahaahaah.
> 
> Ecco dai un contributo, scrivigli se hai avuto esperienze in merito e cosa hai fatto tu.


in effetti nemmeno io ho mai raggiunto un orgasmo vaginale. Vorrei capire come risolvere il problema


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in effetti nemmeno io ho mai raggiunto un orgasmo vaginale. Vorrei capire come risolvere il problema



:mrgreen::mrgreen: Ero sicuro o quasi che avresti risposto così.:rotfl:

Parlavo delle tue esperienze in merito, sei maschio no? :mrgreen: 

l'orgasmo vaginale è più complesso di quello clitorideo, questo pochi lo sanno e credo soprattutto i maschi. Ci si accorga di ciò con l'esperienza. Quindi cosa hai fatto? come lo hai fatto? se lo hai fatto chiaramente... Ne hai ottenuto  vantaggi nel farlo? ti creavi problemi se non riuscivi a far raggiungere un orgasmo vaginale?
Ma i cazzi mia mai me li faccio? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: Ero sicuro o quasi che avresti risposto così.:rotfl:
> 
> Parlavo delle tue esperienze in merito, sei maschio no? :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Io? ho avuto donne di tutti i tipi. Alcune prettamente clitoridee altre multiorgasmiche e vaginali. L'importante, secondo me, è parlarsi e adeguarsi al partner.  
La mia attuale partner è multiorgasmica e adora stimolarsi da sola durante la penetrazione. 

La mamma di mia figlia invece ha solo orgasmi clitoridei. Io, quando ancora facevamo sesso, praticavo un efficace connilingus ad ogni rapporto e molta stimolazione del clitoride con le mani durante, prima e pure dopo. Diciamo che era più impegnativo ma anche più soddisfacente. Erano di norma giochini con prodotti alimentari, miele, nutella, marmellate varie... etc etc etc... 

La mia partenr ideale dovrebbe venire solo a guardarmi. Massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sì probabilmente è così, è andato proprio a buttare sale su ferite già aperte che se no, magari, con una vita "normale" si sarebbero richiuse da sole. è che ormai sono passati  tanti anni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo state leggendo?
e mi riferisco a discorsi fatti tempo fa dove si disegnava il rapporto fra omosessuali come un continuo mordi e fuggi dimenticando che la differenza sta sempre nelle persone e nel loro spessore .
squalllidi etero in costante ricerca di carne da macello, lievi e profondi omo dalla sensibilità delicata e molto virile allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo state leggendo?
> e mi riferisco a discorsi fatti tempo fa dove si disegnava il rapporto fra omosessuali come un continuo mordi e fuggi dimenticando che *la differenza sta sempre nelle persone e nel loro spessore* .


E va bene, ma poi:



Minerva ha detto:


> *squalllidi etero in costante ricerca di carne da macello, lievi e profondi omo dalla sensibilità delicata e molto virile allo stesso tempo*.


Dovremmo pure scrivere squallidi omo in costante ricerca di carne da macello, lievi e profondi etero dalla sensibilità delicata e molto virile allo stesso tempo. Sennò, sennò, sembra - attenzione sembra! - che tu tutto quello che noti del nostro Passy non è proprio quello che scrive ma da quale lato lo scrive, tanto per tornare a quanto scrissi tempo fa da brutto cattivone etero e squallido macellaio qual sono.


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E va bene, ma poi:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dovremmo pure scrivere squallidi omo in costante ricerca di carne da macello, lievi e profondi etero dalla sensibilità delicata e molto virile allo stesso tempo*. Sennò, sennò, sembra - attenzione sembra! - che tu tutto quello che noti del nostro Passy non è proprio quello che scrive ma da quale lato lo scrive, tanto per tornare a quanto scrissi tempo fa da brutto cattivone etero e squallido macellaio qual sono.


concordo, l'hai fatto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo state leggendo?
> e mi riferisco a discorsi fatti tempo fa dove si disegnava il rapporto fra omosessuali come un continuo mordi e fuggi dimenticando che la differenza sta sempre nelle persone e nel loro spessore .
> squalllidi etero in costante ricerca di carne da macello, lievi e profondi omo dalla sensibilità delicata e molto virile allo stesso tempo.


mai sentito "fare di un erba un fascio"? 

Certo che ci sono casi e casi, etero e non. Che poi io odio anche dover definire i gusti sessuali delle persone. Ci sono persone sensibili ed altre in cerca in cerca di un continuo mordi e fuggi. Per conoscenza dell'essere maschile direi che le seconde sono in numero molto maggiore. Ma ci sono sempre i casi che confermano la regola.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> la cosa che mi colpisce di più, che a volte mi lascia senza parole. mi disarma, in questi momenti è la discrepanza tra ciò che lui è, che vedo io e che vedono gli altri, e il modo in cui lui vede se stesso.
> mi aveva colpito (non sapevo niente) la prima volta che siamo stati a letto insieme perchè aveva questa timidezza questa... non sapevo come definirla, allora, adesso potrei dire che aveva come una paura di non piacere,per come era o per quello che poteva fare. e comunque sì, mi faceva tenerezza e anche mi piaceva in qualche modo, ma mi era così strana, un po' perchè io avevo, e col tempo un po' gli ho portato, un modo gioioso, libero, leggero di vivere il corpo e il sesso, e poi perchè non ci  trovavo nessun senso: non era un ragazzino,non era alle prime esperienze, aveva (ha) un aspetto fisico splendido, mi piaceva moltissimo e lo sapeva... poi quando tempo dopo, dopo un po' che stavamo assieme, mi ha detto una cosa come che non pensava che potesse essere così bello ho capito che doveva proprio arrivare da esperienze disastrose perchè va bene la presunzione (che un po' ce l'ho sempre anche avuta), ma insomma... ma poi in questo si è rasserenato abbastanza presto, è nel resto che a volte si ritrova a far fatica, secondo me.


Anche in questa descrizione di Matteo mi ci ritrovo tantissimo. Anche io faccio tenerezza. Anche io estremamente insicura del mio aspetto fisico, nonostante i complimenti che ricevo, anche disinteressati (l'altro giorno una donna bellissima, magrissima e assolutamente etero mi ha detto delle cose meravigliose sul mio aspetto fisico, mi ha detto che sono avvolgente e che ho un'aura luccicante intorno e mi ha chiesto che cosa è successo per farmi avere questa immagine distorta della mia persona)... Purtroppo i complimenti non bastano a farti vedere come ti vedono gli altri. Basta un niente... basta una parola... una sensazione... per farti ripiombare in questo stato di insicurezza totale che a volte ti spinge a fare cose insensate per avere un minimo senso di gratificazione e di conferme, che poi ti fanno stare ancora più male, e te le trascini dietro per mesi e mesi... 

Scusate, sono appena uscita dalla psicologa e sono un fiume


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> bon vi chiedo scusa, dico che non mi piace parlarne, ma evidentemente ne ho bisogno. buona giornata e buon lavoro.


Scusarti di che caro viandante ??? Ciò che hai scritto è molto bello anche se ciò che è successo al tuo Matteo è invece brutto


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in effetti nemmeno io ho mai raggiunto un orgasmo vaginale. Vorrei capire come risolvere il problema


Prima fai l'operazioncina poi poterai disquisire con Nau e Quintina :carneval::carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prima fai l'operazioncina poi poterai disquisire con Nau e Quintina :carneval::carneval:


sto entrando proprio ora in sala operatoria. Ti aggiorno :rotfl:

OPS... CHE E' QUEL FESSIBILE CIRCOLARE??????????????? NO DOTTORE NO???? AHIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

Il mio primo...


Di sicuro mi pentirò a raccontarlo, però ormai, pazienza.

Dopo quella cosa -in giovane età- non riuscivo a venire con un uomo. Da sola sì, ma con un uomo no.
Anche se mi stimolavo io, anche se lui era "bravo"... nulla. Una angoscia e un blocco di titanio.

Sono passati anni, e con un tizio qualunque (era il periodo in cui chiunque mi si volesse fare mi si faceva)... chissà come... mentre mi toccava... sento che sta per arrivare. Non ci credo, non ci credo ma... arriva.

E mi sono messa a piangere come un vitello. Ci ero riuscita! Non ero mutilata, ci ero riuscita!
E piangevo, piangevo... e gli dicevo di scusarmi se piangevo, è che era la prima volta...

E lui, tutt'altro che stizzito, gli si è visibilmente gonfiato il petto di orgoglio, si sentiva Superman 

(per la cronaca, non l'ho più rivisto quel tizio, ma era così a quei tempi)

Da allora... quanta strada... sono così felice di come vivo la mia sessualità oggi... ma mi ci sono voluti, vediamo... 20 anni.


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Dici? Eppure pare che ci siano donne che godono col cazzo e basta, senza stimolazione. E addirittura donne che hanno orgasmi continui per venti minuti senza sosta. E urlano come indemoniate. Io non ci credevo ma mi è stato detto da uno che l'ha provato in prima persona


Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Nei film porno forse...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Nei film porno forse...



ma magari esistono, perchè no?
Siamo tutti diversi.

Il problema è: se pure esistessero anche un sacco di donne che vengono solo con la forza del pensiero, non vuol dire che chi invece deve necessariamente stimolare il clitoride sia una donna mutilata.

Che poi, fosse brutto stimolare il clitoride mi direi da sola "oh povera me", ma in realtà


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Nei film porno forse...


è quello che ho detto anche io! ma il tipo me l'assicurava, diceva che non smetteva mai e che alla fine non riusciva quasi ad alzarsi dal letto perché non si reggeva in piedi... tra l'altro me l'ha detto proprio sapendo di tutte le menate allucinanti che mi faccio perché io non sono mai venuta "con il cazzo" in vita mia... simpatico vero?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio primo...
> 
> 
> Di sicuro mi pentirò a raccontarlo, però ormai, pazienza.
> ...


il mio primo orgasmo l'ho avuto con cunnilingus a 19 anni con il mio primo vero fidanzato che mi amava da morire e che amavo da morire, dopo più di un anno che stavamo insieme. Non mi ero mai masturbata (giuro! vedete che in fondo è vero che sono una bacchettona?), non sapevo che cosa fosse la stimolazione clitoridea. Quando sono venuta non ho capito un cazzo! Ero tutta esaltata!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Giugno 2013)

Link corretto:
[video]http://www.freeonline.org/articoli/art/violenza-sugli-uomini-dati-preoccupanti.html[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> è quello che ho detto anche io! ma il tipo me l'assicurava, diceva che non smetteva mai e che alla fine non riusciva quasi ad alzarsi dal letto perché non si reggeva in piedi... tra l'altro me l'ha detto proprio sapendo di tutte le menate allucinanti che mi faccio perché io non sono mai venuta "con il cazzo" in vita mia... simpatico vero?



Posso dirti sinceramente?
Per anni credevo di essere l'unica donna fallata al mondo, e che quella falla fosse dovuta a quella cosa.

A tal punto che i primi uomini che, gentilmente, mi facevano notare che invece era un tratto molto comune, mi facevano incazzare. Toglievano "dignità" al mio trauma. Non so come spiegarlo. Quella era la sensazione.

Sono andata "oltre", e mi sono goduta i migliori orgasmi della mia vita (giuro, sono 10 volte migliori di un tempo!), quando ho lasciato andare quella cosa. 
Quando non sono più stata incazzata per quella "mancanza" facendola risalire a quella cosa.
Quando l'ho accettato come parte di me, di come sono fatta. Io e una moltitudine di altre donne. Non una mancanza. Lì, nessuno mi ha tolto nulla. Non c'entra nulla con come vivo il sesso e la sessualità, nulla con l'attrazione e l'eccitazione.

Quella cosa di tanto tempo fa ha agito in una infinità di modi diversi, ma non sulla mia capacità di venire se non stimolando il clitoride. Quello è normalissimo.

E davvero, Quinti, puzzola eva, non sai quanto si gode di più senza quel peso nel cervello.
Una cosa che si vede anche da fuori. Giuro.


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ma magari esistono, perchè no?
> Siamo tutti diversi.
> 
> Il problema è: se pure esistessero anche un sacco di donne che vengono solo con la forza del pensiero, non vuol dire che chi invece deve necessariamente stimolare il clitoride sia una donna mutilata.
> ...


No ma infatti.
Il problema non sussiste proprio, almeno per me.
In realtà non mi sono mai chiesta se ci sia un modo migliore per provare piacere. L'importante è provarlo.
A me personalmente, che non è che sia proprio una che si eccita facilmente, se la persona con cui sto mi "prende molto", chimicamente e mentalmente, sono appagata al solo essere uniti durante l'atto. Che io venga o meno.
Il mio problema è che è davvero troppo difficile che una mi "prenda chimicamente e mentalmente" allo stesso momento...o succede chimicamente o mentalemente.
Risultato...passo anche lunghi periodi senza aver voglia di fare sesso con un uomo.


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> è quello che ho detto anche io! ma il tipo me l'assicurava, diceva che non smetteva mai e che alla fine non riusciva quasi ad alzarsi dal letto perché non si reggeva in piedi... tra l'altro me l'ha detto proprio sapendo di tutte le menate allucinanti che mi faccio perché io non sono mai venuta "con il cazzo" in vita mia... simpatico vero?


Simpaticissimo!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Nei film porno forse...


esistono esistono.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> esistono esistono.


vaffanculo OcchiVerdi !


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> è quello che ho detto anche io! ma il tipo me l'assicurava, diceva che non smetteva mai e che alla fine non riusciva quasi ad alzarsi dal letto perché non si reggeva in piedi... tra l'altro me l'ha detto proprio sapendo di tutte le menate allucinanti che mi faccio perché io non sono mai venuta "con il cazzo" in vita mia... simpatico vero?



Quante chiacchiere fanno i maschietti, sapessi..... ciò non vuol dire che ti ha raccontato bugie, ma non vuol dire che le donne usualmente e con la forza del pensiero godano all'istante. I film porno meglio lasciarli andare sono l'anticamera di una qualcosa che può farti aprire gli occhi ma servono principalmente ad abbagliarti e boh..... stimolarti? ma che ne so...Dico sappiamo tutti che sono attori no? e che tra cavalli e pisciate varie il godimento è accompagnato da urla gemiti e via discorrendo. Attori.


In una coppia c'è la ricerca dell'eccitamento, questo parte principalmente dalla testa poi passa per le azioni e dopo ancora passa per le esperienze acquisite e quella capacità di abbinare il tutto a fantasia e conoscenza dell'altro/a .

L'orgasmo vaginale credo sia più difficile da far ottenere tramite il pene, credo appunto che la stimolazione del clitoride sia quella ricercata dal maschietto e dalla donna che da solo o con l'aiuto della partner vogliano infine o durante o dopo etc etc arrivare all'orgasmo. Questo sempre con il "credo" vale per i più, quindi può capitare che in qualche caso ed evito di scrivere quali, ci sia più propensione all'orgasmo vaginale, a parere mio sempre accompagnato da eccitamento che parte dalla testa dalla conoscenza dei due ed in questo caso appunto dalla propensione della donna di avere un orgasmo vaginale rispetto a quello clitorideo.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> vaffanculo OcchiVerdi !



Ma non vuol mica dire che siano migliori di noi Quinti. Sono donne, ognuna con la sua particolarità. NON E' UNA STIGMATA.

(chiaramente, tu devi leggermi ed esserne convinta istantaneamente, non come me che ci ho messo decenni )


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> esistono esistono.


Può essere.
Ma magari solo nei primi tempi di frequentazione, quando la voglia di stare con l'altro è ai massimi livelli e ci si eccita al solo vedersi.
Non ci credo che ci siano coppie che dopo anni di convivenza fanno ancora ore di sesso multiorgasmico.
O forse ci sono...e sono Invidiosissimaaaa.
Io solo all'idea mi sarei tirata una martellata sul dito migliolo.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Ma magari solo nei primi tempi di frequentazione, quando la voglia di stare con l'altro è ai massimi livelli e ci si eccita al solo vedersi.
> Non ci credo che ci siano coppie che dopo anni di convivenza fanno ancora ore di sesso multiorgasmico.
> O forse ci sono...e sono Invidiosissimaaaa.
> Io solo all'idea mi sarei tirata una martellata sul dito migliolo.



Tendenzialmente ogni cosa in natura è "distribuita" attorno a un valore medio.
Il che vuol dire che la maggior parte dei soggetti ha quel valore (altezza degli uomini, velocità delle gazzelle, chili di erba mangiati da una elefantessa gravida, settimane di gestazione nelle femmine umane) e poi c'è un numero di soggetti decrescente che si discosta da quel valore, in su o in giù, con pochissimi soggetti che presentano valori estremi, sempre in su o in giù.

Quindi, quelle coppie esistono. Sono invidiosa anche io, ma hanno avuto solo culo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non vuol mica dire che siano migliori di noi Quinti. Sono donne, ognuna con la sua particolarità. NON E' UNA STIGMATA.
> 
> (chiaramente, tu devi leggermi ed esserne convinta istantaneamente, non come me che ci ho messo decenni )


mio marito mi ha anche detto che dopo avermi fatta venire, lui fa in fretta a venire pure lui perché pensa che a me il "resto" (la penetrazione) mi pesi, perché non provo niente... ed è una cazzata enorme... perché anche se non vengo a me piace tantissimo, mi piace davvero tanto


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Posso dirti sinceramente?
> Per anni credevo di essere l'unica donna fallata al mondo, e che quella falla fosse dovuta a quella cosa.
> 
> A tal punto che i primi uomini che, gentilmente, mi facevano notare che invece era un tratto molto comune, mi facevano incazzare. Toglievano "dignità" al mio trauma. Non so come spiegarlo. Quella era la sensazione.
> ...



Rido ogni volta....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quante chiacchiere fanno i maschietti, sapessi..... ciò non vuol dire che ti ha raccontato bugie, ma non vuol dire che le donne usualmente e con la forza del pensiero godano all'istante. I film porno meglio lasciarli andare sono l'anticamera di una qualcosa che può farti aprire gli occhi ma servono principalmente ad abbagliarti e boh..... stimolarti? ma che ne so...Dico sappiamo tutti che sono attori no? e che tra cavalli e pisciate varie il godimento è accompagnato da urla gemiti e via discorrendo. Attori.
> 
> 
> In una coppia c'è la ricerca dell'eccitamento, questo parte principalmente dalla testa poi passa per le azioni e dopo ancora passa per le esperienze acquisite e quella capacità di abbinare il tutto a fantasia e conoscenza dell'altro/a .
> ...


Quella stronza l'aveva appena conosciuto. Mai visti prima. Ed è pure una cessa allucinante (l'ho vista su FB... quando ancora stavo su FB a masturbarmi il cervello con queste maledette stronzate... cazzo benedico il giorno in cui mi sono cancellata!)


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha anche detto che dopo avermi fatta venire, lui fa in fretta a venire pure lui perché pensa che a me il "resto" (la penetrazione) mi pesi, perché non provo niente... ed è una cazzata enorme... perché anche se non vengo a me piace tantissimo, mi piace davvero tanto


Mio marito 1-se ne fotteva altamente che io venissi, e se chiedevo la sua compagnia per coccolarmi da sola si distendeva a letto imbronciato con le braccia incrociate sul petto dicendo "hai finito? quanto ti manca?"
2-dopo venuto se ne andava senza neppure una coccola, a meno che non lo fermassi e si ritornava al punto 1
3-se ne fotteva altamente se ero pronta o no a riceverlo, quindi spessissimamente mi faceva fisicamente male.
4-non emetteva suono quando veniva, e se gli chiedevo di dirmelo, così "partecipavo" al suo piacere, mi rispondeva "tanto tu non vieni"

Cos'è, un bragging contest di chi è stata più cretina nella scelta del marito?


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente ogni cosa in natura è "distribuita" attorno a un valore medio.
> Il che vuol dire che la maggior parte dei soggetti ha quel valore (altezza degli uomini, velocità delle gazzelle, chili di erba mangiati da una elefantessa gravida, settimane di gestazione nelle femmine umane) e poi c'è un numero di soggetti decrescente che si discosta da quel valore, in su o in giù, con pochissimi soggetti che presentano valori estremi, sempre in su o in giù.
> 
> Quindi, quelle coppie esistono. Sono invidiosa anche io, ma hanno avuto solo culo


E qui viene fuori la scienziata e studiosa che sei


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E qui viene fuori la scienziata e studiosa che sei



E ringrazia che non ho messo le formule!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Ma magari solo nei primi tempi di frequentazione, quando la voglia di stare con l'altro è ai massimi livelli e ci si eccita al solo vedersi.
> *Non ci credo che ci siano coppie che dopo anni di convivenza fanno ancora ore di sesso multiorgasmico.*
> O forse ci sono...e sono Invidiosissimaaaa.
> Io solo all'idea mi sarei tirata una martellata sul dito migliolo.



Ecco un classico esempio che porta ad un portone chiuso.

Ci sono mille modi e mille maniere per aprire una porta, basta volerlo, basta attrezzarsi di cervello di voglia di dare e non sopirsi in inutili stereotipi di pensiero. A meno che non ricadiamo in sbagli che proprio qua dentro spesso e volentieri scriviamo, cioè, lamentarsi a priori senza per forza di cose arrivare a dei punti di non ritorno per capire quanto amiamo l'altra persona.....


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mio marito 1-se ne fotteva altamente che io venissi, e se chiedevo la sua compagnia per coccolarmi da sola si distendeva a letto imbronciato con le braccia incrociate sul petto dicendo "hai finito? quanto ti manca?"
> 2-dopo venuto se ne andava senza neppure una coccola, a meno che non lo fermassi e si ritornava al punto 1
> 3-se ne fotteva altamente se ero pronta o no a riceverlo, quindi spessissimamente mi faceva fisicamente male.
> 4-non emetteva suono quando veniva, e se gli chiedevo di dirmelo, così "partecipavo" al suo piacere, mi rispondeva "tanto tu non vieni"
> ...


Preciso faceva il mio!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> E ssse vede che se lo meritava


Mi domandavo cosa sarebbe successo se un uomo avesse scritto una frase simile


Anais ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Ma magari solo nei primi tempi di frequentazione, quando la voglia di stare con l'altro è ai massimi livelli e ci si eccita al solo vedersi.
> Non ci credo che ci siano coppie che dopo anni di convivenza fanno ancora ore di sesso multiorgasmico.
> O forse ci sono...e sono Invidiosissimaaaa.
> Io solo all'idea mi sarei tirata una martellata sul dito migliolo.


Io credo che avvenga il contrario
Mi è capitsto di avere orgasmi ravvicinati, molto ravvicinati ma solo con una maggiore conoscenza del partner
credo che ci voglia complicità e affiatamento per questo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mio marito 1-se ne fotteva altamente che io venissi, e se chiedevo la sua compagnia per coccolarmi da sola si distendeva a letto imbronciato con le braccia incrociate sul petto dicendo "hai finito? quanto ti manca?"
> 2-dopo venuto se ne andava senza neppure una coccola, a meno che non lo fermassi e si ritornava al punto 1
> 3-se ne fotteva altamente se ero pronta o no a riceverlo, quindi spessissimamente mi faceva fisicamente male.
> 4-non emetteva suono quando veniva, e se gli chiedevo di dirmelo, così "partecipavo" al suo piacere, mi rispondeva "tanto tu non vieni"
> ...


sì, anche il mio ex marito mi chiedeva "hai finito?"

Quello attuale è meno egoista in quel senso, mi fa venire sempre, come prima cosa. Peccato però che lo si faccia una volta all'anno circa


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi domandavo cosa sarebbe successo se un uomo avesse scritto una frase simile
> 
> 
> Io credo che avvenga il contrario
> ...


Assolutamente.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Preciso faceva il mio!





quintina ha detto:


> sì, anche il mio ex marito mi chiedeva "hai finito?"
> 
> Quello attuale è meno egoista in quel senso, mi fa venire sempre, come prima cosa. Peccato però che lo si faccia una volta all'anno circa



Quando racconto di queste perle a un mio amico, questo mi guarda con tanto d'occhi e si chiede ogni volta... "ma che fine hanno fatto gli uomini italiani?"

Dai, almeno c'è chi reagisce così, è confortante....


----------



## passerino (7 Giugno 2013)

vi è mai successo di parlare con una donna e nn sentire assolutamente nulla di quello che sta dicendo e pensare solo a quella bocca impegnata in una fellatio stratosferica? a me è successo adesso..... è appena uscita dal mio ufficio... sono tt rosso... secondo voi se ne è accorta?.... mah


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, anche il mio ex marito mi chiedeva "hai finito?"
> 
> Quello attuale è meno egoista in quel senso, mi fa venire sempre, come prima cosa. Peccato però che lo si faccia una volta all'anno circa


E' lui che non ti cerca?
O entrambi?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> vi è mai successo di parlare con una donna e nn sentire assolutamente nulla di quello che sta dicendo e pensare solo a quella bocca impegnata in una fellatio stratosferica? a me è successo adesso..... è appena uscita dal mio ufficio... sono tt rosso... secondo voi se ne è accorta?.... mah



Cambiando i sessi, sì.
Non è rispettoso nei confronti della persona che ti parla, ma ahimè...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> vi è mai successo di parlare con una donna e nn sentire assolutamente nulla di quello che sta dicendo e pensare solo a quella bocca impegnata in una fellatio stratosferica? a me è successo adesso..... è appena uscita dal mio ufficio... sono tt rosso... secondo voi se ne è accorta?.... mah


sì, a me è successo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' lui che non ti cerca?
> O entrambi?


veramente prima io lo cercavo e mi rifiutava
dopo n anni ho smesso anche di cercarlo
e ho trovato fuori


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> veramente prima io lo cercavo e mi rifiutava
> dopo n anni ho smesso anche di cercarlo
> e ho trovato fuori


E hai fatto bene. Mia personale opinione


----------



## passerino (7 Giugno 2013)

ora vado nel suo ufficio e glielo sfodero... dite s'incazza?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ora vado nel suo ufficio e glielo sfodero... dite s'incazza?


no, no, non s'incazza! Vai, passerino, vai!!!!!!


----------



## passerino (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' lui che non ti cerca?
> O entrambi?


hai finito??????????? o che facevi l'uncinetto? ma che frase è in quel contesto? pazzesco...


----------



## passerino (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> no, no, non s'incazza! Vai, passerino, vai!!!!!!


ahahahah potrei dirle.... te l'ho mai fatto l'elefante? sai com'è? tiri fuori le tasche davanti e poi le mostri la proboscide....... una volta l'ho fatto ad un amica ma mi ha dato uno sberlone..... ma ero più piccolo... penso ora chiamerebbero i carabinieri....


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> hai finito??????????? o che facevi l'uncinetto? ma che frase è in quel contesto? pazzesco...


Ma che dici?
Il non cercarsi più può anche essere una cosa di entrambi eh.
O fasi che si alternano. Problemi prima di uno e poi dell'altro. Fasi che possono durare mesi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma che dici?
> Il non cercarsi più può anche essere una cosa di entrambi eh.
> O fasi che si alternano. Problemi prima di uno e poi dell'altro. Fasi che possono durare mesi


ma no, credo che si riferisse al fatto che il mio ex marito mi diceva "hai finito?" quando mi toccavo nel letto, mentre lui voleva dormire


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ahahahah potrei dirle.... te l'ho mai fatto l'elefante? sai com'è? tiri fuori le tasche davanti e poi le mostri la proboscide....... una volta l'ho fatto ad un amica ma mi ha dato uno sberlone..... ma ero più piccolo... penso ora chiamerebbero i carabinieri....



l'elefante hahahaha!!! Dai dai!!! A me un mio amico mi diceva: pesca un po' un numero! e si apriva i pantaloni!


----------



## Anais (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma no, credo che si riferisse al fatto che il mio ex marito mi diceva "hai finito?" quando mi toccavo nel letto, mentre lui voleva dormire


Ah.
Ma io non mi riferivo a quello.
Su quello che diceva il tuo ex...non ci sono commenti appropriati


----------



## passerino (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ah.
> Ma io non mi riferivo a quello


avete deciso di farmi eccitare definitivamente?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> avete deciso di farmi eccitare definitivamente?


allora? sei andato a fare l'elefante?


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> è quello che ho detto anche io! ma il tipo me l'assicurava, diceva che non smetteva mai e che alla fine non riusciva quasi ad alzarsi dal letto perché non si reggeva in piedi... tra l'altro me l'ha detto proprio sapendo di tutte le menate allucinanti che mi faccio perché io non sono mai venuta "con il cazzo" in vita mia... simpatico vero?


 mi farei esorcizzare, santo cielo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> vaffanculo OcchiVerdi !


e mica è colpa mia se ho avuto il piacere di scontrarmi con donne di sifatto godimento. E pure multiorgasmiche...



quintina ha detto:


> Quella stronza l'aveva appena conosciuto. Mai visti prima. Ed è pure una cessa allucinante (l'ho vista su FB... quando ancora stavo su FB a masturbarmi il cervello con queste maledette stronzate... cazzo benedico il giorno in cui mi sono cancellata!)



che peccato... io ci sono.


----------



## passerino (7 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> allora? sei andato a fare l'elefante?


allora questo blog è molto strano... se tenti di caricare immagini sugli spazi discussione si pianta e nn c'è più modo di rientrare..... no... nn ho fatto l'elefante ma, per pura paura delle forze dell'ordine....? e voi?


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ma magari esistono, perchè no?
> Siamo tutti diversi.
> 
> Il problema è: se pure esistessero anche un sacco di donne che vengono solo con la forza del pensiero, non vuol dire che chi invece deve necessariamente stimolare il clitoride sia una donna mutilata.
> ...



paura.
Fastidio.
E ancora paura.
:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> allora questo blog è molto strano... se tenti di caricare immagini sugli spazi discussione si pianta e nn c'è più modo di rientrare..... no... nn ho fatto l'elefante ma, per pura paura delle forze dell'ordine....? e voi?


sarà perchè è un forum? :rotfl:


----------



## passerino (7 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sarà perchè è un forum? :rotfl:


E QUINDI NN POSSO METTERE LE FOTO O LE FACCINE?..... aspetta che sennò mi dicono che urlo... ahahahahha


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> allora questo blog è molto strano... se tenti di caricare immagini sugli spazi discussione si pianta e nn c'è più modo di rientrare..... no... nn ho fatto l'elefante ma, per pura paura delle forze dell'ordine....? e voi?


ma...cosa volevi caricare...?


:scared:​


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma...cosa volevi caricare...?
> 
> View attachment 7066
> :scared:​


amore, oltre al tigrotto e al leoncino voglio un elefantino


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> E QUINDI NN POSSO METTERE LE FOTO O LE FACCINE?..... aspetta che sennò mi dicono che urlo... ahahahahha


hahah sei proprio un niubbettone :mrgreen:

Certo che puoi. C'è una bellissima iconcina "inserisci immagine" proprio mentre scrivi un post...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2013)

*dunque*

quoto a prescindere Nausicaa, che ha parlato così bene degli stati d'animo e delle aspettative legate all'orgasmo

io mi sentivo una donna incompleta perchè avevo solo orgasmi vaginali (secondo la vostra definizione), orgasmi ravvicinati, orgasmi in contemporanea con lui
e non riuscivo a raggiungere l'orgasmo col cunnulingus
poi qualcuno lassù mi ha mandato l'uomo che ci è riuscito


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

non ho mai nemmeno lontanamente pensato che la mia femminilità o il mio essere donna potesse dipendere dagli orgasmi o, ancor meno...da come arrivassero.
perché oltretutto la maggior parte di questi problemi sarebbero in funzione degli uomini e per far sentire loro più o meno _"_bravi a letto".

concetto che aborro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho mai nemmeno lontanamente pensato chela mia femminilità o il mio essere donna potesse dipendere dagli orgasmi o, ancor meno...da come arrivassero.
> *perché oltretutto la maggior parte di questi problemi sarebbero in funzione degli uomini e per far sentire loro più o meno "bravi a letto".*
> 
> concetto che aborro



dici?


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dici?


la maggior parte è troppo...forse moltissimi?
come quando si finge lo si fa per compiacere.dispiace non avere l'orgasmo vaginale anche per non dispiacere lui che altrimenti si sente meno virile etc.
dici di no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io mi sentivo una donna incompleta perchè avevo solo orgasmi vaginali (secondo la vostra definizione), orgasmi ravvicinati, orgasmi in contemporanea con lui



Vai a cagare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la maggior parte è troppo...forse moltissimi?
> come quando si finge lo si fa per compiacere.dispiace non avere l'orgasmo vaginale anche per non dispiacere lui che altrimenti si sente meno virile etc.
> dici di no?



Io non fingo

al limite lo dico prima "tanto non vengo"

il virilone di turno (un leone! guarda caso!) mi ha detto con aria da uomo esperto: vedrai che con me vieni eh eh 

e non sono venuta, a dire il vero non ci ho manco provato


----------



## passerino (7 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hahah sei proprio un niubbettone :mrgreen:
> 
> Certo che puoi. C'è una bellissima iconcina "inserisci immagine" proprio mentre scrivi un post...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh eccooooooooooooooooo grande green eyes.... mi hai aperto un mondo.... da adesso vi bombarderò di immagini più o meno porno.... ahahahahhah per adesso saluto tutti i cornutuini e le cornutine e i cornificatori e le cornificatrici... me ne vado il we è alla

	
	
		
		
	


	




 porta... vi voglio bene


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la maggior parte è troppo...forse moltissimi?
> come quando si finge lo si fa per compiacere.*dispiace non avere l'orgasmo vaginale anche per non dispiacere lui che altrimenti si sente meno virile *etc.
> dici di no?



perdonate la mia ignoranza, ma io mi ricordo di aver letto che l'orgasmo vaginale è più intenso (giusto per semplificare) e forse si è diffusa fra le donne la convinzione che sia _migliore_ dell'altro e penso che sia questo il motivo principale per cui si vorrebbe provarlo
ma come dice nausicaa e tutte, ognuna fa caso a sè e io non trovo differenze, l'importante è raggiungerlo serenamente senza forzarlo...credo....:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> bon vi chiedo scusa, dico che non mi piace parlarne, ma evidentemente ne ho bisogno. buona giornata e buon lavoro.


Ogni tuo scritto è intelligente e sensibile sia che ti rivolga ad altri sia che parli di te.


----------

